

Getting through spam filters - merrick33

Any of you have any advice on getting through spam filters when emailing your users? I know Return Path helps improve the success rate but not sure how much they charge.
======
trickjarrett
Don't overdo it with HTML. Sure make it look nice but you need to be sure you
have content in there. Use complete sentences and avoid the spamwords, even in
gest.

There's no one way to avoid spam filters, even big corporations have issues
getting emails into inboxes. There are some ISPs who block emails based on
many they receive from an address in a period of time, but that's just
something you have to deal with and figure out when it comes to sending out
bulk emails.

